# And he just keeps getting fluffier!



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Here's Leo at 10 months and a week or so. He is still 9 7/8" at the withers same height he was at 6 months. His weight bounces between 10.8lbs and 11.2 lbs and has basically since he was about 7.5 months old. His coat is about 7 inches long on the parts of his body that haven't been trimmed. The last month got crazy and Leo only got 2 baths in a month rather than 2 per week. It made a huge difference in how the comb went through the hair and in how many little knots I had to comb out each day. It may be that he has begun blowing coat but now that we should be back on our regular grooming schedule I will be able to tell if the knots were due to a less clean coat or to the beginnings of coat blowing.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

He is such a doll!!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

How cute!!!!! Love that little face !


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

OMG. What a cute face. Lovely.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Ahhhhh, fluffy cloud  Can I come over and use him for a pillow?


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Leo says thank you! And, yes, Jen, Leo would give you a good snuggle though if you brought Tim and Mae I doubt the play would slow long enough for cuddles!


----------



## cathryn (Apr 5, 2013)

He's beautiful, and so so fluffy!!!


----------



## Clara (Dec 14, 2013)

So cute! I love the way he is trimmed. I just want to pet him!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

He looks like a lion he is so fluffy!!!:hug:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Leo is one cute havanese! He looks like he might be cooperative while he gets groomed, is that the case? Please give him a little scratch for me!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Leo is one beautiful havvie.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Leo looks like a stuffed animal and has the sweetest eyes.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

What a cute cute boy.


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

Handsome fellow


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Boy, is he adorable!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Thank you all! Gelbergirl, Leo is quite cooperative for grooming. Since he came to live with us at 10.5 weeks, I have combed him at least twice each day, bathed and blow dried him twice each week, trimmed his nails once each week, and handled every part of him lots. I have also really worked at teaching him to lie still for combing which will be especially useful now as he is entering the dreaded "coat blowing". Lots of tiny little tangles in his coat the last few days. I am using his CC cat carding comb to tease them apart. It's working quite well. I trim him using primarily a pair of 7.5 inch straight scissors and a pair of 7.5 curved scissors. Leo's understands "be still now so I can trim your bangs". I hold his beard and he gets real still like he understands that if he wiggles he might loose an eye! I am always gentle and patient with him but firm in asking what I need so he trusts me not to hurt him but understands that what I ask isn't optional. When I decided on a Havanese I guess I just figured all this grooming was the price I had to pay for less shedding and if it was going to be necessary then Leo had to learn to accept it. So far so good!


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh my word he's adorable.


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

A very handsome little guy. :wave:


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

He's beautiful! I have never seen a Hav. groomed that way. I'm going to ask my groomer to groom Django like your dog. Love it!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

littlebuddy said:


> He's beautiful! I have never seen a Hav. groomed that way. I'm going to ask my groomer to groom Django like your dog. Love it!


Keep in mind that I am grooming him myself so I just do what I like. Take Leo's picture with you as the groomer may not have seen Havs groomed like him either and may not be able to envision the look.


----------



## Targaryen (Apr 10, 2013)

He looks gorgeous!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh my goodness!! The cuteness is overwhelming...


----------

